# Antena para internet gratis



## omarshiño

Tengo mi computadora y le compre su tarjeta para internet inalambrica pero el problema es que solo puede abarcar hasta 100 mts pero me dijeron que se puede poner una antena si alguien me podría ayudar para construir la antena  y a que altura y los materiales que puedo utilizar. Gracias.


----------



## Tratante

Supongo que la tarjeta que has comprado es para conectarte a una red inalambrica y por ahí podrías acceder al servicio de Internet, seria gratis tu acceso a Internet si te conectas a un módem inalambrico que no tenga configurado esquema de seguridad (de algún vecino despistado por ahí), por si sola no te dará Internet gratis.


----------



## deniel144

Te dejo este tutorial para construir una antena Wi-Fi con botes de patatas Pringles, que será útil para quien tenga conexión a internet inalámbrica. Así podremos construir una antena casera para mejorar la cobertura Wi-Fi

Para construir la antena necesitaremos los siguientes componentes:

•Bote de Pringles
•Varilla roscada de métrica 3-4mm y 14cm de largo
•5 arandelas de 3cm de diámetro
•10 tuercas de la métrica de la varilla
•5cm de cable de cobre de 2mm de espesor
•Conector N hembra

Para el Pigtail (cable):
•Conector N macho
•Menos de 2m de cable de baja pérdida (LMR-XXX, RG-XX)
•Conector similar al de nuestra tarjeta Wireless pero de sexo contrario.

El primer paso será hacernos con un bote de pringles, unos 5 cm. de cable de cobre sin laminado o barnizado de 2mm de espesor y un conector N hembra (se puede conseguir en tiendas de electrónica o de suministros electrónicos). Todos estos componentes es probable que no los encuentres en tu localidad, pero también puedes comprarlos por internet en alguna de las páginas que se especializan en componentes wireless.

Aquí viene uno de los problemas, hay que hacer el agujero en la lata de pringles, pero, ¿dónde? En cuanto a esto hay muchas teorías... En algunas páginas dicen que a 8 cm de la base, en otras que a 8,54 cm y en otras que como las latas europeas son distintas a las americanas su diámetro mide 75 mm en vez de 76 mm, y que como la frecuencia aquí también es distinta, que hay que hacerlo a 10 cm. Mi teoría es que hagáis el agujero donde queráis, aproximadamente a unos 8 cm. de la base. Lo podéis hacer con unas tijeras con punta o un punzón intentando que quede lo mas circular y pequeño posible, vais comprobando si entra el conector N hembra y cuando entre dejáis de recortar.

La mejor manera de montar el conector es de dentro hacia fuera, dejando la parte donde se pondrían los tornillos dentro del bote. Ahora cogemos el cable de cobre y lo enderezamos, una vez que está bien recto lo recortaremos para que mida unos 30 mm y lo estañamos a la parte del conector hembra que va a quedar dentro de la lata. Aquí debemos de tener cuidado de que quede firme pero intentando dejar la menor cantidad de estaño posible para tener menos pérdidas de señal. Hecho esto, montamos el conector en el bote de Pringles y le damos pegamento rápido.

Ahora, existen multitud de alternativas, se puede usar una varilla roscada, una con rosca en los extremos, puede ser de 3, de 4 o de los milímetros que queráis de ancha (hasta un límite). Yo voy a contar los dos sistemas más corrientes que he visto: 

Ejemplo 1. Varilla completamente roscada, arandelas de 3 cm. de diámetro y tuercas. El caso es que deben quedar 5 arandelas en la varilla, separada cada una 3 cm. de la siguiente. Esto es porque la longitud de onda es de 6 cm. y como lo que hacemos con la varilla es simplemente guiar las ondas, pues eso… La varilla suele ser de unos 14 cm. 
Ejemplo 2. Varilla roscada o roscada en los bordes, el resultado debe ser el mismo, Pero el método es distinto. En este caso, las arandelas son separadas por tubos pequeños de 3 cm. de largo de metal y en los bordes se pone una tuerca en cada extremo. 

Lo más difícil de esto será encontrar las arandelas de 3 cm. de diámetro que tengan un agujero relativamente pequeño, probablemente os la tendrá que hacer algún amigo que tenga un taller o tendréis que agudizar el ingenio, yo he visto antenas fabricadas con las antiguas monedas de 2 Pesetas.

El montaje es sencillo: 

tuerca–arandela–3cm–arandela–3cm–arandela–3cm–arandela–3cm–arandela–tuerca 

En el montaje incluiremos la tapa del bote de Pringles junto con la primera arandela (tapa encima) y un disco de cartón o una tapa recortada que tenga poco menos de 75 mm. de diámetro, con el fin de que la varilla se sitúe en el centro del bote de Pringles. Pues ya está metéis la varilla en el bote y lo cerráis, la varilla no deberá de tocar el cobre, simplemente quedarse cerca. 

Ahora viene el segundo quebradero de cabeza: Cómo conecto esto a la tarjeta Wireless?
Pues con un cable que recibe el nombre de Pigtail (rabo de cerdo). Podéis comprarlo hecho, unos 18 €, o aventuraros e intentar hacerlo vosotros mismos, aunque al final te sale casi igual de caro. 
He notado que hasta ahora no he sido capaz de transmitir correctamente la idea de lo que es un "pigtail", ya que he notado hablando con muchos de vosotros que es el concepto que más se confunde.

Pues bien, he decidido terminar el manual sobre la construcción de la antena Pringles hablando sobre la construcción del pigtail. 

Pigtail es una palabra compuesta del inglés, sus raíces son: pig, que significa cerdo (el animal, jejeje) y tail que significa cola. El significado de este nombre es fácil de explicar… Los cables que se usan para comunicaciones de éste tipo han de ser cables de baja pérdida, y éste tipo de cables llevan malla todos, por tanto, suelen ser bastante rígidos y algunos dicen que se asemeja a la cola de los cerditos, con un rizo característico.

En fin, todo esto para deciros que el pigtail es el elemento que nos permite comunicar nuestra tarjeta de red inalámbrica con la antena. Está formado por: 

•Cable de baja pérdida (preferiblemente LMR-XXX)
•Conector N macho
•Conector igual al de nuestra tarjeta pero de sexo contrario

Bueno, parece evidente como se realizará el montaje, no? Un conector a cada lado del cable… A continuación voy a describir los errores e inconvenientes más comunes para que no tropecéis en ellos:

El cable: Bueno, como ya dije antes, recomiendo usar cables de los tipos RG-XX ó LMR-XXX, preferiblemente los últimos. Supongo que los RG serán relativamente fáciles de encontrar en pequeñas y medianas ciudades, pero los LMR son más difíciles de encontrar y además suelen subir bastante el precio. Recordaros también que el cable es recomendable que no mida más de un metro, y que en ningún caso deberá superar los dos metros de largo.

Los conectores: El conector N macho no creo que represente ningún problema, el que puede crear más inconvenientes es el que enchufaremos a la tarjeta WiFi. Próximamente publicaré en esta web una lista que escogerá las tarjetas Wireless más conocidas y el conector que usan, mientras tanto siempre podéis usar google buscando: conector “el nombre de vuestra tarjeta”.

Os diré que actualmente el que está más de moda es el RP-SMA que es una especie de inversión de SMA, vamos, una cosa rara.

No hagáis como uno que fue a la tienda con tarjeta y dijo: Quiero un conector para aquí, ya que algunos conectores son aparentemente iguales, pero en realidad sufren algún tipo de variación de uno a otro. Ojo con los conectores, antes de comprarlos deberemos decidir qué cable vamos a usar, ya que los conectores varían en función del tipo de cable usado. Si habéis encontrado los tres componentes necesarios para la realización del pigtail, podéis sentiros orgullosos, ya queda poco…

Pues ahora sólo falta estañar o crimpar (el crimpado es un método para unir cables y conectores que consiste en deformar el conector, un ejemplo es por ejemplo el cable de teléfono) los conectores al cable y ya estará.

Tenéis que tener en cuenta que lo que hace que estos cables sean de baja pérdida es la malla que los rodea, de modo que también deberéis estañar la malla a los conectores. Además os recomiendo usar la menor cantidad posible de estaño, y no producir picos.

Tras hacer las respectivas uniones suele ser recomendable proteger esa unión mediante manguitos ajustables o cualquier otro sistema para fijar el conector al cable. 

Si todo ha ido bien ya podéis empezar a probar vuestra antena. Suerte! 

http://appleblog.lacoctelera.net/post/2005/12/30/construir-antena-wi-fi-con-botes-patatas-pringles


----------



## omarshiño

(tratante) mira si tengo una antena aquí en mi vecindario que irradia todo la zona y es gratis pero para mi solo tengo una barrita y después se corta la señal tengo mi tarjeta ya en la pc solo me dijeron que necesito una antena bueno espero que me ayudes y gracias por lo demas 

bye


----------



## deniel144

ok as esa antena del link los comentario de ella son muy bueno llegan hasta uno 5 km de alcance asi que no tendras problemas solo que una vez echa tienen que dirigirla hacia donde este la antena 

saludos


----------



## peruanito2088

bueno hay diferentes antenas a construir bueno yo estoy colgado de una red inalambrica la cual utilizo una tarjeta con chip antheron y una antena de 15 DBI tipo panel la cual se hace de diferentes modelos y diferentes distancias a captar ..bueno de hay te paso un poco de información sobre las antenas

suerte..


----------



## elmo2

pueden buscar en google "antenas wifi" o "cantennas"...

pues las antenas "pringles" son llamadas "cantennas" y las cantennas se pueden hacer con cualquier lata o hasta con un extinguidor...

aqui les dejo algunos links de tutoriales de la web "instructables"...

http://www.instructables.com/id/Maxwell-House-Wireless-Antenna/
http://www.instructables.com/id/Wireless-Internet-Cantenna/
http://www.instructables.com/id/Wifi-Signal-Strainer-WokFi/

espero que les sirvan...

saludos...


----------



## omarshiño

hola todos tengo un problema quisiera que me orienten quisiera saber como irradia la señal de internet inalambrica porque hice una instalación utilice la tarjeta inalambrica TP LINK 108G el problema es que la señal es débil solo de una linea.
 con la misma antena de (tp llink )  lo amplificador y lo subí a la azotea del tercer piso con cable rg58 20 metros lo que quiero es si se podría  atraer la señal y que tipo de antena podría diseñarlo espero su ayuda 

otra cosa quisiera saber si cuando esta mas alto capta mejor o no es así orientenme


----------



## ojosverdes

Hola omarshiño, tu problema es que le pusiste 20 metros de cable a tu antena, el cable RG58 tiene una perdida de 1 Decibel por metro asi que echale cuentas, no te servira a menos que tu antena sea de 25 Dbi y esto lo veo muy caro, pero bueno, existen en el mercado cables con menos perdida como el LMR-400, pero este cuesta como 3 dolares +iva por metro(perdida de .400 Dbi por metro), y la antena que mencionas en el post del 10 Feb 2009, yo le calculo como unos 12 Dbi , asi que aunque la construyas no te servira si le tiras semejante salvajada de cable rg58, maximo unos 2 metros de cable, por esta antena.Espero haber sido de ayudad, cualquier cosa estoy por aca.


----------



## moiskey2

saludos.. leí y veo muchas dudas .bueno sobre la conexión lo recomendado es tener un AP (acces point) y tenerlo configurado en modo cliente .. son mas sensible estable y rápidos (en N) y bajas por cable de red q serian 60 metros o mas sin perder nada de nada de señal.. lo segundo leído es sobre la altura. no sirve de nada en este caso una gran altura, si el emisor esta baja altura ya q es microondas.. se podría decirse q es muy direccional y plana excepto q transmisión Horizontal

a sobre las antenas a usar hay un margen muy grande en lo casero y fabricado.. por motivos de calidad y R.O.E y los precios ya no están en las nubes .. pero siempre y siempre recomiendo la Biquad.. excelente


----------



## leonj80

bueno si quieres  una antena para  recibir señales de radio  en 2.4ghz  que es la señal que se usa para la trasmision del wireles lan, opta  por una antena como la doble   biquad .carrito .tipo mariposa .yaguis o algun tipo de antena  panel ...

 de preferencia usa la doble  biquad  o la  carrito   son las que me mejores resultados me han dado, por sus ángulos de apertura ....    bueno eso también tiene  mucho que ver con el tipo de polarización  que tiene  la antena que tenga  el transmisor. y bueno  el cable  coaxial que  une a tu  tarjeta con la antena   tiene que ser  un cable coaxial de  baja perdida  como el  lmr 400 y bueno tambien  le puedes  poner rg58  pero   no sobrepases de 8 metros  ya  que este  tiene como  1 db en perdida.

 Trata de  tener  linea de vista directa .....bueno  si te quieres  ir ala segura  usa  un ap mas una antena externa   (de preferencia usar  ap   o  tarjetas  inalambricas  con chip atheros )
y bueno  eso de  que la señal  te llega  fuerte   es solo un decir cuando  usas  las barritas ---------
lo primordial seria ver el margen  de  snr (señal  ruido )osea  con cuantos  db   te llega  la señal  ..espero haberte ayudado


----------



## Barry Lyndon

Hola Manur, este es y un buen Tutorial respecto a la construccion de la antena, es el realizado por el Forista "Jesus1981"cuyo titulo es : "Antena Doble-Biquad paso a paso" en 

http://foro.seguridadwireless.net/m...enas-caseras/antena-doble-biquad-paso-a-paso/

El Tutorial esta orientado a quienes, ya sea por cierta fragmentación del informe original o inexperiencia,la puedan ejecutar con resultados optimistas...al menos en su hechura.

Sugiero a quienes lo intenten, practicar su hechura con un conductor unifilar en función de su medida especifica (2,5mm).


----------



## elbrujo

ojosverdes es quien esta encaminado en el problema, pero la mejor solución dado que la antena por si misma es pasiva y hay una relación de compromiso entre lo que gana y lo que se pierde en el cable, la solución seria una placa de red externa la que pones en el techo, ventana, etc.. con una antena común sin cable y de ahi bajas por UTP a tu placa de red. Sino un router wifi en configuración cliente esta haciendo la misma función. Sino queres perder la movilidad dentro de tu casa, a la salida del router o de la placa externa le pones un router wifi y retransmitís en tu casa..


----------



## manur

una muy buena solución para las perdidas. Que buena sugerencia.


----------



## moiskey2

recomiendo eternamente un ubiquiti o routerboard ... como de decía siempre es mejor bajar por utp, no existe la perdida excepto desde la misma utp (100m). sobre q equipos mas económicos son AP (acces point) un router no soporta modo cliente(bridge) .. o muy pocos (genéricos) saludos y suerte


----------



## el-rey-julien

mi antena la tengo con 12 metros de cable a una athereos de 100 mlw y tengo alcance de unos 3 kilometros, casi no tiene perdidas, pero el cable que use para la antena es el mismo que usan las antenas de dtv, el cable coaxial de color blanco, que es de mejor calidad que los coaxiales comunes, solo cuando vean a algún instalador de dtv pídanle unos metros, siempre tienen de sobra, yo le compre un royo entero a uno que andaba en el barrio poniendo dtv.


----------



## moiskey2

jaja muchos dirán q es malicimo por ser de 75hm.. jajaja pero tienes razón e echo eso de igual maneras en mis comienzos y funciona bien ...el único pero  es la subida (tx) es malisima pero la recepción funciona bien la perdida no es extrema ademas su enmallado es excelente, conozco personalmente ese coaxial .. que recuerdos

pd: atheros 100mw .. debe ser un tp-link o un dwl-xxx) creo


----------



## el-rey-julien

jajaj es con eso que estoy mandando este mensaje, estoy en medio del campo a tres kilometros de donde están las redes wif, y gratis. 

solo es cuestión de construir bien la antena y apuntarla  jajajaja

PD:
   sii solo 100mlw, no es fantástico.


----------



## moiskey2

jaja .. 100mw es harto de igual manera ...


----------



## el-rey-julien

bueno según dicen han logrado extrema conexión con esa potencias, el recor es en venezuela no se cuantos kilometros, lo ley en foros de unix, pero era mucho.


----------



## moiskey2

jajaja q envidia tener Internet gratis... jajaja el-rey-julien suerte la tuya.. apesar q de igual manera mi Internet es gratis de una o otra forma.. ¬¬ saludos el-rey-julien


----------



## el-rey-julien

saludos muchachos


----------



## diego_z

Barry Lyndon dijo:


> Hola Manur, este es y un buen Tutorial  respecto a la construccion de la antena, es el realizado por el Forista  "Jesus1981"cuyo titulo es : "Antena Doble-Biquad paso a paso" en
> 
> http://foro.seguridadwireless.net/m...enas-caseras/antena-doble-biquad-paso-a-paso/
> 
> El Tutorial esta orientado a quienes, ya sea por cierta fragmentación  del informe original o inexperiencia,la puedan ejecutar con resultados  optimistas...al menos en su hechura.
> 
> Sugiero a quienes lo intenten, practicar su hechura con un conductor  unifilar en función de su medida especifica (2,5mm).



hola, me parece barbaro el link de la construcción.  Pregunta, esta antena me serviria para ponerla en el modem ? no en la pc, ya que el portátil no tiene donde conectarla.


----------



## el-rey-julien

y no creo,nunca vi un moden con antena,a no ser que sea el moden usb 3g ,que si tiene para poner antena ,pero como no venden la ficha de antena,tienes que comprar la antena entera que si viene con ficha y cable,la antena para poner en el auto,


----------



## elbrujo

diego_z dijo:


> hola, me parece barbaro el link de la construccion ,
> pregunta , esta antena me serviria para ponerla en el modem ? no en la pc ,ya que el portatilnotiene donde conectarla



Que modem? marca/modelo tiene antena de wifi?  sino tenes placas wifi USB con antena externa para la notebook, alli si podes


----------



## Pros

Yo tengo una instalación como la que indicais pero utilizo un router que le llamamos fonera, pertenecen al movimento FON  (no sé si habéis oido hablar de él).      Tengo instalado el programa dd-wrt y me permite configuarlo en modo cliente, lo tengo instalado en la terraza del edificio, a unos 15 metros de altura de mi casa y funciona.


----------

